# i915 crashing when opening some programs on hd 4600



## aimeec1995 (Jan 13, 2020)

*I* am having issues running various things on my laptop. *W*henever *I* launch things, like say Firefox, Chrome, a game i915 crashes right away.
*I* am using graphics/drm-legacy-kmod and i915, *I* will include a picture (sorry) and a list of loaded modules below. *I* tried just plain X with twm instead of fluxbox and it did not seem to change anything. Loaded modules: https://pastebin.com/raw/rfwYBLw7

*A*nd directly after the crash:







*I*f all *I* am doing is using a terminal or command line stuff then x11 runs fine.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 13, 2020)

For the i[357]-4xxx processors  graphics/drm-kmod is recommended,  only in some cases graphics/drm-legacy-kmod. Have you tried it with drm-kmod? For both drivers make sure to set the drm2.ko module, which comes with the port/package, also in /etc/rc.conf: 

```
kld_list="/boot/modules/drm2.ko /boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
```


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jan 14, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> For the i[357]-4xxx processors  graphics/drm-kmod is recommended,  only in some cases graphics/drm-legacy-kmod. Have you tried it with drm-kmod? For both drivers make sure to set the drm2.ko module, which comes with the port/package, also in /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> ```
> kld_list="/boot/modules/drm2.ko /boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
> ```



I tried both, yeah and I had drm2 loaded.  

I have switched over to scfb for now


----------



## memreflect (Jan 19, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> For the i[357]-4xxx processors  graphics/drm-kmod is recommended,  only in some cases graphics/drm-legacy-kmod. Have you tried it with drm-kmod? For both drivers make sure to set the drm2.ko module, which comes with the port/package, also in /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> ```
> kld_list="/boot/modules/drm2.ko /boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
> ```


That line works for drm-legacy-kmod, but drm-kmod's dependency (graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod at the time of this post) only contains /boot/modules/drm.ko (which may differ from both the /boot/kernel/drm.ko module that is installed with FreeBSD by default and the /boot/modules/drm2.ko module that comes with the legacy pkg/port. I haven't checked.)


----------

